# logo shirts



## len (Apr 16, 2009)

I got an e-mail from this company that does custom t-shirts, etc. They're running a $4.95 polo with embroidery special right now. Custom Logo Shirts, Hats, Bags and More - The Queensboro Shirt Company


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 16, 2009)

I get emails from them all the time, most annoying.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Apr 17, 2009)

I think what Alex means to say is...

thanks for the tip, Len.


----------

